# Μεταγραφή ισπανικών



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2010)

Από καιρό θέλω να ανοίξω μια συζήτηση για τη μεταγραφή των ισπανικών στα ελληνικά, γιατί μου φαίνεται απορίας άξιο πώς μια γλώσσα με τόσο σαφείς κανόνες προφοράς και με φωνήματα τόσο παραπλήσια με την ελληνική εξακολουθεί να μεταγράφεται διαφορετικά από τον κάθε μεταφραστή και συχνά τελείως λανθασμένα. Αφού κατορθώσαμε να ξεπεράσουμε αποδόσεις τόσο καθιερωμένες όσο ο Τσε Γκουεβάρα, που τον τραγουδήσαμε όλοι, και μάθαμε πια να λέμε Τσε Γκεβάρα, δε βλέπω το λόγο να μην καταφέρουμε να αποκαθιερώσουμε και άλλες (Γκερνίκα-Γκουέρνικα σημειώσατε 1). Πάμε λοιπόν:

Δεν θα σταθώ πολύ σε λεπτές φωνητικές αποχρώσεις, γιατί εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει η μεταγραφή. Όπου λοιπόν η μεταγραφή δεν παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα, την παραθέτω χωρίς εξηγήσεις και χωρίς φωνητικά σύμβολα.

Οι λέξεις που φέρουν τόνο τονίζονται εκεί που έχουν τον τόνο (εύκολο!).
Οι άτονες λέξεις που λήγουν σε -s, -n ή φωνήεν τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα.
Οι άτονες λέξεις που λήγουν σε σύμφωνο πλην των -s, -n τονίζονται στη λήγουσα.

*a, e, i, o, u* = *α, ε, ι, ο, ου*.

*f, j, k, l, m, n, p, r, s, t* = *φ, χ, κ, λ, μ, ν, π, ρ, σ, τ* 

*h* = άηχο (μόνο στην αρχή λέξης ακούγεται σαν ελαφρύ γ ή χ: huevo, αλλά στη μεταγραφή το παραλείπουμε)

*ch* = /tʃʼ/ (παχύ τσ) μεταγραφή τ*σ*.

*x* = *ξ* 
Εξαιρέσεις: ορισμένα κατάλοιπα παλιάς ορθογραφίας όπου είναι *χ*: México, Oaxaca, Quixote, Xavier = Μέχικο, Οαχάκα, Κιχότε, Χαβιέρ. Μετά από σύμφωνο συχνά προφέρεται *σ* (Extremadura = Εστρεμαδούρα) και παρόλο που αυτή η προφορά θεωρείται "λαϊκή" εγώ συχνά την προτιμώ. 

*w* = *γου* (μόνο σε ξένες λέξεις: waterpolo, windsurfing, whisky, που θα το δείτε και güisqui).

*c* (συνδυασμοί ca, co, cu) = *κ *

*z, c* (συνδυασμοί ce, ci) = *θ* σε όλη σχεδόν την Ισπανία, *σ* σε Αμερική, Κανάρια Νησιά και Ανδαλουσία.

_Περισσότερα για το ceceo και το seseo εδώ. _

*y* = /ʝ/ μεταξύ φωνηέντων (μεταγραφή *γι*), /i/ μετά από σύμφωνο (μεταγραφή *ι*).

*ll* = /ʝ/ σχεδόν παντού (μεταγραφή *γι*), /ʎ/ σε λίγες περιοχές της Αμερικής και Ισπανίας (μεταγραφή *λι*).
Αν έχουμε αμφιβολία προτιμάμε το γι ως πιο διαδεδομένο.

_Περισσότερα για το yeísmo εδώ. _

_Στα παραπάνω δεν λαμβάνω υπόψη μου την ιδιαιτερότητα της προφοράς της Αργεντινής (η οποία επεκτείνεται σε κάποιο βαθμό και σε Παραγουάη και Ουρουγουάγη), όπου το ll και το y προφέρονται σχεδόν σαν ζ ή σ. Προτείνω να αγνοηθεί η ιδιαιτερότητα αυτή για να μη δυσκολέψουμε τη ζωή μας περισσότερο απ’ όσο χρειάζεται (αλλά αυτό το συζητάμε αν θέλετε)._

*q* = κ (οι συνδυασμοί que, qui διαβάζονται κε, κι αντίστοιχα).

*g* (συνδυασμοί ge, gi) = χ μετά από ε, ι.

*g* (συνδυασμοί ga, go, gu, gue, gui) = /ɡ/ μετά από m, n ή ως αρχικό (μεταγραφή *γ*), /ɣ/ σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση (μεταγραφή *γ*).
Οι συνδυασμοί gue, gui διαβάζονται *γκε, γκι* (γε, γι) εκτός κι αν το u φέρει διαλυτικά: güe, güi διαβάζονται *γκουε, γκουι* (γουε, γουι).

*d* = /d/ μετά από l, n ή ως αρχικό (μεταγραφή *ντ*), /ð̞/ σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση (μεταγραφή *δ*).

*b, v* = /b/ μετά από m, n ή ως αρχικό (μεταγραφή *μπ*), /β/ σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση (μεταγραφή *β*).

Μια αρκετά καλή σύνοψη θα βρείτε στο Omniglot.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2010)

Ορμώμενη από τη δημοσίευση της νέας ισπανικής ορθογραφίας ανοίγω το θέμα της μεταγραφής των ισπανικών *b* και *v* στα ελληνικά. Όλοι ανεξαιρέτως τα αποδίδουν *μπ* και *β* αντίστοιχα, Σχετικά πρόσφατα άρχισαν τουλάχιστον να τα βάζουν και τα δύο *β* τουλάχιστον όταν είναι μεταξύ φωνηέντων στο μέσον της λέξης, αλλά στην αρχή της λέξης φαίνεται πως δεν πάει το χέρι τους να μεταγράψουν το *v* σε *μπ*. Παρόλο που ξέρουν ότι *b* και *v* είναι ομόηχα στα ισπανικά από αμνημονεύτων χρόνων (εδώ οφείλονται τα συχνά σφάλματα των ισπανόφωνων στην ορθογραφία – σε όλα τα παιδάκια οι δάσκαλοι λένε και ξαναλένε «con be de burro, con uve de vaca», η «λάθος» ορθογραφία της λέξης barrer που διαπιστώθηκε ότι βάσει ετυμολογίας θα έπρεπε να είναι varrer αλλά ήταν αργά πια για να ξεσυνηθίσουνε, η αμερικανική ονομασία "be bajo" - δηλαδή "χαμηλό μπε" - για το γράμμα *v*), ενώ μεταγράφουν το *b* σε *μπ*, για κάποιο λόγο το ομόηχό του *v* αδυνατούν να το "δουν" ως *μπ*.

Ενώ λοιπόν για τα g και d μοιάζει να αρχίζει να γίνεται κατανοητή η διαφοροποίηση της προφοράς ανάλογα με τη θέση του γράμματος μέσα στη λέξη και η κατανόηση αυτή να αντικατοπτρίζεται στη μεταγραφή, για το b και το v εξακολουθεί να επικρατεί σύγχιση. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η επιρροή της λατινικής ή της αγγλικής ή κάτι άλλο, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία αυτό: σημασία έχει να το αλλάξουμε. Όπως συνηθίσαμε π.χ. ότι στα γερμανικά το *v* ειναι *φ* και λέμε φον Κάραγιαν και δεν παραξενεύεται κανείς, έτσι θα συνηθίσουμε ότι στα ισπανικά είναι *μπ*. Θα ξυνίσουμε λιγάκι στην αρχή, θα ακουστούν αστειάκια, θα γκρινιάξουν επιμελητές κι εκδότες, αλλά με τον καιρό θα το πάρουμε απόφαση.

Αρκεί να μην το παρα-αργήσουμε, και στο αναμεταξύ αλλάξει προφορά. 

Διαφοροποιήσεις στη μεταγραφή των ισπανικών παρατηρούνται συχνά, και όχι μόνο σε ό,τι αφορά το b και το v. Καθένας μοιάζει να ακολουθεί τον κανόνα «όπως μου ακούγεται καλύτερα» που εν τέλει σημαίνει «όπως το άκουσα εγώ πιο πολλές φορές» ή «όπως το έλεγε η γιαγιά μου» και άλλα τέτοια δόκιμα. Θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται να ξεφύγουμε από αυτό το κριτήριο, γιατί προφανώς καθενός η γιαγιά αλλιώς θα το έλεγε και καθένας αλλού θα τα έμαθε τα ισπανικά του και άλλες προσλαμβάνουσες θα έχει. Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν να στρωθούμε όλοι όσοι ασχολούμαστε με τα ισπανικά, να βάλουμε κάτω και τα εγχειρίδια φωνητικής και φωνολογίας και ό,τι άλλες πηγές έχουμε, και να καταλήξουμε σε ένα consensus, με χαρακτήρα βεβαίως προτρεπτικό και όχι υποχρεωτικό.

Εγώ βασίστηκα στα εξής βιβλία:
1. *Ισπανο-ελληνικό λεξικό*, Μέδουσα-Σέλας 1993
2. *Collins Spanish Dictionary*, sixth edition 2000
3. *Manual de pronunciación española*, Tomás Navarro Tomás, Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas, Instituto “Miguel de Cervantes”, Publicaciones de la Revista de Filología Española, 19ª edición, Madrid 1977
4.* Elementos de fonética general*, Samuel Gili Gaya, Biblioteca Románica Hispánica, editorial Gredos, 15ª edición, Madrid 1978
5. *Los sonidos del lenguaje*, Juana Gil Fernandez, editorial Síntesis
6. *Fonética para aprender español: Pronunciación*, Dolors Poch Olivé, editorial Edinumen, 1999
7. *El comentario fonológico y fonético de textos*, Antonio Quilis, editorial Arco-Libros 1991
8. Marina Nespor, *Φωνολογία*, εκδόσεις Πατάκης 1993
_(δυστυχώς δεν έχω το καινούριο μεγάλο λεξικό του Pedro Olalla - ακόμη)._

Επίσης άντλησα από προσωπικές παρατηρήσεις και ακούσματα (άκουσα ηχογραφήσεις φυσικών ομιλητών), από συζητήσεις με συναδέλφους (μεταξύ άλλων με την πολύ καλή μεταφράστρια, γλωσσολόγο και λέκτορα του πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών Αγγελική Αλεξοπούλου, με την οποία συμφωνούμε σε πολλά και διαφωνούμε στην προφορά των b και v – επηρεασμένη ίσως από το γεγονός ότοι έχει μεγαλώσει στην Αργεντινή και έχει άλλες παραστάσεις) και από την αγαπητή Wikipedia για τους συνδέσμους περί yeísmo και ceceo και για τα φωνητικά σύμβολα που copypasteάρισα στην αρχική ανάρτηση.

Η σκυτάλη σε σας, αγαπητοί μου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2010)

Σχετική συζήτηση απ' τα παλιά: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=220.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 3, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία και κατατοπιστικά όλα αυτά, αλλά εγώ έχω μια ερώτηση - παγίδα: 

Ιμπαγάθα ή Ιμπαγάσα (για τους μη γνωρίζοντες, Αργεντινός ποδοσφαιριστής που έπαιζε δώδεκα χρόνια στην Ισπανία, όπου κυρίως έγινε γνωστός, και τώρα στον Ολυμπιακό);


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2010)

Στο άλλο νήμα λέω για τις ανακαλύψεις που έκανα καθώς διάβαζα την εγκυκλοπαίδεια: ότι ο Πάντσο Βίλα είναι Βίγια, ότι η μάγια είναι μάχα είτε γυμνή είτε ντυμένη κ.λπ. Και αργότερα που μου ψιθύρισαν ότι η αγαπημένη μου Πενέλοπε είναι Κρουθ — και έκτοτε έπαψα να την αγαπάω. Αυτά δεν θα τα πειράξουμε, ε ε; Θα μείνουν Βίλα, μάγια, Κρουζ, ε ε; (Με την ευκαιρία: χρειάζεται να προσθέσεις το *j* στη λίστα.)

Τι κάνουμε με τους τόνους; Καβγάς έγινε προχτές που αντιγράψαμε _Μπολιβάρ_ από τον Εγγονόπουλο ενώ ο ελευθερωτής είναι Bolívar / Μπολίβαρ. Αλλά, παρότι στα δικά μου τα χρόνια τονιζόταν λάθος, στο διαδίκτυο υπερτερούν οι σωστοί τονισμοί. Τα νησάκια Galápagos / Γκαλάπαγκος, που κι αυτά έχουν κοτζάμ τόνο, τι να πουν που τα λένε Γκαλαπάγκος, ακόμα και η Βικιπαίδεια; Και, το καίριο ερώτημα: υπάρχει πάντα τόνος να βοηθάει; Αν δεν υπάρχει τόνος, τι πρέπει να ξέρουμε;


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν υπάρχει τόνος, τι πρέπει να ξέρουμε;



α) Αν το τελευταίο γράμμα είναι φωνήεν (ή n ή s) τονίζουμε στην παραλήγουσα (mariposa, crimen, estas).

β) Αν το τελευταίο γράμμα είναι σύμφωνο (πλην των n και s) τονίζουμε στη λήγουσα (doctor).


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 4, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Πολύ ωραία και κατατοπιστικά όλα αυτά, αλλά εγώ έχω μια ερώτηση - παγίδα:
> 
> Ιμπαγάθα ή Ιμπαγάσα (για τους μη γνωρίζοντες, Αργεντινός ποδοσφαιριστής που έπαιζε δώδεκα χρόνια στην Ισπανία, όπου κυρίως έγινε γνωστός, και τώρα στον Ολυμπιακό);



Φίλτατε, καθώς είναι Αργεντίνος δεν δικαιούται κανένα θ. Ιμπαγάσα δαγκωτό! [ως προς την προφορά και τη μεταγραφή εννοώ, γιατί όσον αφορά την απόδοσή του στο γήπεδο καλό θα είναι να μείνει στο επίπεδο του προηγούμενου Σαββάτου]

ΥΓ: Το γεγονός ότι έγινε γνωστός κυρίως από τη θητεία του στα ισπανικά γήπεδα γιατί θα έπρεπε να μας οδηγήσει να υιοθετήσουμε την ισπανική προφορά σε βάρος της αυθεντικής;


----------



## pidyo (Dec 4, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> ΥΓ: Το γεγονός ότι έγινε γνωστός κυρίως από τη θητεία του στα ισπανικά γήπεδα γιατί θα έπρεπε να μας οδηγήσει να υιοθετήσουμε την ισπανική προφορά σε βάρος της αυθεντικής;


Δεν έχω ισχυρή άποψη επί του θέματος, αναρωτιέμαι απλώς τι σημαίνει ορθή μεταγραφή. Η μεταγραφή ενός ονόματος αποτελεί, λίγο πολύ, μεταφορά ενός πρωτοτύπου από ένα γλωσσικό περιβάλλον σ' ένα άλλο. Δεν θα έπρεπε η μεταφορά αυτή να σεβαστεί το γλωσσικό περιβάλλον προέλευσης; Και στην περίπτωση του Ι. το γλωσσικό περιβάλλον από το οποίο προήλθε δεν είναι το ισπανικό; Δεν θα υπήρχε θέμα συζήτησης εάν επρόκειτο για έναν Αργεντινό ο οποίος κάνει το υπερατλαντικό παιχνίδι, παίζει μια χρονιά σε μια ευρωπαϊκή ομάδα και μετά έρχεται σ' εμάς που του μεταγράφουμε το όνομα. Αλλά στην περίπτωσή του, δώδεκα χρόνια είναι μια ζωή. Ιμπαγάθα έχει συνηθίσει να ακούει το όνομά του την τελευταία δωδεκαετία.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 4, 2010)

Ούτε κι εγώ μπορώ να είμαι απόλυτος για το ζήτημα αυτό. Ωστόσο, στη χώρα καταγωγής του εξακολουθεί να είναι Ιμπαγάσα και φαντάζομαι ότι συγγενείς και φίλοι έτσι θα προφέρουν πάντα το επώνυμο (πιθανότατα κι ο ίδιος).

Ή, για να φέρω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, πρέπει να μεταγράφουμε και να λέμε κι εμείς "Τσέζαρεκ", επειδή έτσι λένε οι αθλητικογράφοι εδώ κι 6 χρόνια τον Κροάτη επιθετικό του Άρη (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danijel_Cesarec) ή να βάλουμε το σωστό "Τσέσαρετς";


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: χρειάζεται να προσθέσεις το *j* στη λίστα.


Το έχω βάλει, είναι δεύτερο στα "εύκολα":


AoratiMelani said:


> *f, j, k, l, m, n, p, r, s, t* = *φ, χ, κ, λ, μ, ν, π, ρ, σ, τ*







nickel said:


> Και, το καίριο ερώτημα: υπάρχει πάντα τόνος να βοηθάει; Αν δεν υπάρχει τόνος, τι πρέπει να ξέρουμε;


Το λέω κάπου στην αρχή:


AoratiMelani said:


> Οι άτονες λέξεις που λήγουν σε -s, -n ή φωνήεν τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα.
> Οι άτονες λέξεις που λήγουν σε σύμφωνο πλην των -s, -n τονίζονται στη λήγουσα.


Οι προπαροξύτονες φέρουν πάντα τόνο.





pidyo said:


> Ιμπαγάθα ή Ιμπαγάσα (για τους μη γνωρίζοντες, Αργεντινός ποδοσφαιριστής που έπαιζε δώδεκα χρόνια στην Ισπανία, όπου κυρίως έγινε γνωστός, και τώρα στον Ολυμπιακό);


Θα φανεί αστείο, αλλά θα πω ότι δεν έχει και τόση σημασία τι θα επιλέξουμε. Μπορεί να είμαι πολύ ψείρα στο μπούσουλά μου, αλλά αναγνωρίζω (αλίμονο!) ότι δεν είναι πανάκεια, και ότι δεν χάνεται ο κόσμος για μια διαφορετική επιλογή (για λάθη του τύπου Γκουέρνικα αντί του σωστού Γκερνίκα ναι, θα επιμείνω - αλλά για ένα Θ αντί του Σ δε θα χάσω τον ύπνο μου). 

Εγώ θα έλεγα Ιμπαγάσα, επειδή είναι Αργεντινός και επειδή μάλλον έτσι λέει ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 4, 2010)

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να συγχωνευτούν τα δύο νήματα? Βέβαια έτσι όπως είναι οι αρχικές αναρτήσεις και στα δύο με τους πίνακες και τα σχετικά, καλύτερα ίσως να μείνουν στις αρχές των νημάτων για να βρίσκονται πιο εύκολα. Ίσως απλώς να μπει ένας σύνδεσμος στο παλιό νήμα που να λέει ότι γίνεται ίδια συζήτηση κι εδώ. 

Ας κρίνουν οι διαχειριστές.


----------



## danae (Dec 4, 2010)

Σχετικά με τον τονισμό των λέξεων, να προσθέσω ότι το y στο τέλος λέξης είναι ημιφωνήεν κι έτσι το όνομα Eloy πχ είναι Ελόι και όχι Έλοϊ, χωρίς να χρειάζεται γραπτό τονικό σημάδι. 

Για να εφαρμοστεί ο πολύ απλός κανόνας τονισμού των ισπανικών λέξεων, χρειάζεται προσοχή στον συλλαβισμό. Πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι το i και το u είναι ασθενή φωνήεντα, κι έτσι όταν βρίσκονται δίπλα σε άλλο φωνήεν ενώνονται μαζί του, για να σχηματίσουν *μία* συλλαβή. Γι' αυτόν το λόγο, η λέξη alergia είναι α-λέρ-χια και όχι α-λερ-χί-α, ενώ η λέξη α-λε-γρί-α παίρνει γραπτό τόνο και γράφεται alegría (διαφορετικά θα ήταν α-λέ-γρια).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 5, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα Ιμπαγάσα, επειδή είναι Αργεντινός και επειδή μάλλον έτσι λέει ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του.


Να τι κάνουν οι αντιπερισπασμοί... εστίασα στο Θ έναντι Σ, και πέρασα στο ντούκου αυτό το ΜΠ εκεί στη μέση.

Όπως έγραψα και στην αρχή, το γράμμα b (όπως και τα v, d, g) μεταξύ φωνηέντων προφέρεται πολύ πιο ελαφρά, γι' αυτό το μεταγράφουμε β και όχι μπ. Επομένως:

*Ibagaza = Ιβαγάσα*

Πολύ σωστή και η παρατήρηση της Δανάης. Γι' αυτό, λόγου χάρη, dios = ντιος ενώ día = ντία.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 5, 2010)

Δεύτερη ερώτηση-παγίδα. 

Πώς σας φαίνεται πιο σωστό να λέμε το νησιωτικό κράτος *Barbados*;;
Οι αγγλόφωνοι ως επί το πλείστον τα προφέρουν _Μπαρμπέιντος_, το οποίο βρίσκω και σε ελληνικά άρθρα, χωρίς όμως να υστερεί και το κλασσικό _Μπαρμπάντος_. Ποια η άποψή σας;


----------



## danae (Dec 6, 2010)

Εφόσον η επίσημη γλώσσα του είναι η Αγγλική, θα επέλεγα το Μπαρμπέιντος. Διαφορετικά θα έγραφα Μπαρμπά*δ*ος και όχι Μπαρμπά*ντ*ος. Για τα Galápagos -δεν θυμάμαι αν είδα να αναφέρονται στο παρόν νήμα ή στο άλλο με το ίδιο θέμα- Γκαλ*ά*πα*γ*ος. Όχι Γκαλάπαγκος ή Γκαλαπάγκος ούτε Γκαλαπάγος.

Προσθήκη: όσον αφορά τα καθιερωμένα λάθη, συμφωνώ με την Αόρατη Μελάνη ότι είναι στο χέρι μας να τα επισημαίνουμε και να τα διορθώνουμε. Μέχρι πρόσφατα ο πολύς κόσμος έλεγε Γκαμπριέλ Γκαρσία Μαρκ*έ*ς. Τώρα σιγά σιγά διορθώνουμε και τον Μπολίβαρ. Καλό θα είναι να καθιερώσουμε και την Μπογοτά και τη Μαριναλέδα (την τελευταία τώρα που είναι φρέσκια). Όχι για λόγους "καθαρότητας". Απλά, από τη στιγμή που πρόκειται για ήχους που *υπάρχουν* στη γλώσσα μας, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι να επιμένουμε σε ανάποδες ηχητικές επιλογές με ενοχλητικά ακουστικά αποτελέσματα. Αν λέμε τον Μπολίβαρ Μπολιβάρ, τότε να λέμε και τον Παπαδιαμάντη Παπαδιαμαντή κι αν λέμε την Μπογοτά Μπογκοτά, τότε να λέμε και τον Βόλο Μπόλο. Στο αυτί μου ηχούν εξίσου ενοχλητικά. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2010)

Εσύ το λες και το ξαναλές, αλλά μερικοί είμαστε ανεπίδεκτοι (βλέπε #5).

Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος, Γκαλάπαγος


----------



## danae (Dec 6, 2010)

Nickel, εδώ εγώ ξεχνάω ότι το έχω ξαναπεί, πώς να μην ξεχάσετε εσείς ότι το έχετε ξανακούσει; :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 6, 2010)

danae said:


> Εφόσον η επίσημη γλώσσα του είναι η Αγγλική, θα επέλεγα το Μπαρμπέιντος. Διαφορετικά θα έγραφα Μπαρμπά*δ*ος και όχι Μπαρμπά*ντ*ος.


Συμφωνώ με τη Δανάη σε αυτό, και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρει στο ίδιο σχόλιο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τα νησάκια Galápagos / Γκαλάπαγκος, που κι αυτά έχουν κοτζάμ τόνο, τι να πουν που τα λένε Γκαλαπάγκος, ακόμα και η Βικιπαίδεια;


Η Βικιπαίδεια διορθώθηκε, είχε διάφορες κοτσάνες το άρθρο, ιδίως σε ονόματα ζώων που τα έβαλα από μνήμης αλλά πρέπει να τα τσεκάρω κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## elfi (Dec 5, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το νήμα, διαφωνώ ωστόσο με την απόδοση των *b* και *v* ως β εντός λέξεων. Τα _ave_, _abanico_, _pobre _και _bebé_ είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στο μπ παρά στο β. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε αυτές τις θέσεις και τα δύο σύμφωνα είναι "κάτι ανάμεσα από β και μπ", κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στην Ελληνική. Νομίζω ότι αν μεταγράψουμε τα παραπάνω σε _άβε_, _αβανίκο, __πόβρε _και _μπεβέ_ απομακρυνόμαστε αρκετά από την πραγματική τους προφορά. Ή μήπως δεν ακούω καλά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 5, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ακριβώς αυτό που επισημαίνεις: ότι στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για έναν ήχο που δεν υπάρχει τα ελληνικά. 
Το αν είναι πιο κοντά στο μπ ή στο β είναι θέμα οπτικής γωνίας, κατά κάποιον τροπο. Είναι πιο κοντά στο μπ ως προς τη θέση των χειλιών κατά την εκφορά, αλλά είναι πιο κοντά στο β επειδή είναι πολύ πιο ελαφρύ από το ελληνικό μπ.
Προσωπικά προτιμώ σε γενικές γραμμές το ΜΠ στην αρχή λέξης και μετά από ν, μ, και το Β μεταξύ φωνέντων και στις άλλες θέσεις, για να δείξω τη διαφοροποίηση στην προφορά που υπάρχει ανάλογα με τη θέση του γράμματος.
Το bebé όμως ομολογώ ότι θα το μετέγραφα μπεμπέ, ίσως επηρεασμένη από το ελληνικό μπέμπης, ίσως επειδή μου χτυπάει πολύ παράξενο να μεταγράψω με άλλον τρόπο δύο ίδια γράμματα τόσο κοντά μεταξύ τους, δεν ξέρω. Τα άλλα όμως θα τα μετέγραφα με β.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ακριβώς αυτό που επισημαίνεις: ότι στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για έναν ήχο που δεν υπάρχει τα ελληνικά.



Να πω την αμαρτία μου, αυτό το περί ήχου αναμεσα στο μπ και το β το λένε συνεχώς οι αγγλόφωνοι (ισπανικά έκανα στην Αγγλία), αλλά εννοούν ανάμεσα στο b και το v το αγγλικό, όπου έιναι σαφέστατα το b έντονο και σα να φτύνεις κι όχι σαν το δικό μας μπ που είναι πιο μαλακό. Και ακούγοντας τους Ισπανούς που μας δίδασκαν και όλες τι κασέτες κλπκλπ κατάληξα ότι το περίφημο "ενδιαμεσο" συμφωνο ήταν το μπ που ξέρουμε όλοι οι ελληνόφωνοι. Τώρα γιατί με μπερδεύετε;:confused1:


----------



## Philip (Dec 6, 2011)

Δεν το λένε μόνο οι αγγλόφωνοι. Η Ισπανική ακαδημία συμφωνεί:
Από το Diccionario de Dudas de la lengua española (1982), λήμμα Β

_Consonante bilabial fricativa sonora. Para su articulación, los labios se aproximan mucho el uno al otro, sin llegar en ningun instante a tocarse; el aire, pues, sale continuamente, aunque sólo por el estrecho pasaje que le dejan los labios. ...

Cuando va en posición inicial de frase (despues de pausa), o bien detrás de una consonante m o n, la articulacion de b es oclusiva, esto es, los labios llegan a juntarse igual que en la p. 

για το v, γράφει: Pronunciación _*

Δηλ. στη βασική προφορά των b και v τα χείλη δεν έρχονται σε επαφή, αλλα μόνο μετά από παύση ή από m ή n κάνουν επαφή, όπως με το p.*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 6, 2011)

Όπως ακριβώς τα είπε ο προλαλήσας.



SBE said:


> Και ακούγοντας τους Ισπανούς που μας δίδασκαν και όλες τι κασέτες κλπκλπ κατάληξα ότι το περίφημο "ενδιαμεσο" συμφωνο ήταν το μπ που ξέρουμε όλοι οι ελληνόφωνοι.


Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Εγώ μετά από μαθήματα, διπλώματα, και δεκαπέντε χρόνια συμβίωσης με Ισπανό, όταν άρχισα να μεταφράζω ισπανόφωνη λογοτεχνία, (μέχρι τότε είχα μεταφράσει από ισπανικά, αλλά όχι λογοτεχνία), αναζητώντας τον σωστό τρόπο μεταγραφής των ονομάτων, συνειδητοποίησα ξαφνικά ότι τόσον καιρό πρόφερα λάθος το b και το v. 

Τότε ήταν που ξεκίνησα να το ψάχνω, από βιβλιογραφία, ακούγοντας κασέτες, και ακούγοντας όσους Ισπανούς έβρισκα πρόχειρους (και βρίσκω αρκετούς στο περιβάλλον μου). 
Πρώτη παρατήρηση ήταν ότι όντως b και v προφέρονται ίδια στα ισπανικά, όσο κι αν μας ξενίζει αυτό, όσο κι αν θέλουμε να γράψουμε Βικτόρια (Victoria) και Μπερνάρδο (Bernardo) για να τα διαφοροποιήσουμε, όσο κι αν το Μπικτόρια μας φαίνεται "κάπως" (αλλά γιατί το φον Κάραγιαν - von Karajan - δεν μας φαίνεται κι εκείνο "κάπως"; μήπως είναι απλώς και μόνο θέμα συνήθειας; ).
Δεύτερη παρατήρηση ήταν ότι η προφορά είχε αρκετή διαφοροποίηση ανάλογα με τον τόπο καταγωγής του ομιλούντος. Δεν μπορώ να το πω με σιγουριά γιατί δεν έχω ακούσει τόσο πολλές κασέτες, αλλά θα έλεγα ότι σε γενικές γραμμές στην Αργεντινή η προφορά του v έρχεται πιο κοντά στο ελληνικό β ή στο αγγλικό v έτσι όπως το έχουμε συνηθίσει.
Τρίτη παρατήρηση ήταν ότι πράγματι μεταξύ φωνηέντων ο ήχος είναι πολύ πιο ελαφρύς: είναι σαν να πας να προφέρεις "μπ" αλλά όχι "σαν να φτύνεις" όπως είπες εύστοχα: αντί να "φτύνεις" φυσάς ελαφρά ανάμεσα στα σχεδόν κολλημένα μεταξύ τους χείλη.

Και μετά απ' αυτό άρχισα να αγωνίζομαι να το προφέρω σωστά, και πίστεψέ με φίλε μου ΔΕΝ είναι εύκολο. Πρώτα πρέπει να ακούσεις τη διαφορά, και μετά να επιχειρήσεις να εκφέρεις τον ήχο, και ζήτημα είναι. 

Ψιλά γράμματα, αυτό είναι, πολύ ψιλά γράμματα και καθόμαστε και τα ψειρίζουμε, αλλά έχει πλάκα, δεν έχει;


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2011)

Πλάκα έχει, αλλά τελικά θυμάμαι κάτι που μου είχε πει μια ισπανίδα συγκάτοικος και το είχε επιβεβαιώσει μια αργεντινή: ότι υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές διαφορές στην προφορά από χώρα σε χώρα που τελικά όπως και να μιλάς δεν παρεξηγείσαι γιατί θα νομίσει ο Ισπανός ότι είσαι λατινοαμερικάνος, ο λατινοαμερικάνος ότι είσαι Ισπανός κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2011)

Ενώ δεν "νομιμοποιούμαι" να μπλέξω σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση, αφού δεν μιλάω ισπανικά, θα ήθελα να καταθέσω τη μαρτυρία μου: Αυτές τις μέρες που κάνω τον ρεπόρτερ του Keys of Change για λογαριασμό του Πάνου, όταν μου έδινε όλες τις πληροφορίες, έψαχνα στους χάρτες για να βεβαιωθώ ότι τα γράφω σωστά. Μου έλεγε, λοιπόν, ο Πάνος "Πέβας", όπως το άκουγε από τους Περουβιανούς συνεργάτες του, κι εγώ έβρισκα μόνο Pebas. Άρα η προσωπική μου μαρτυρία είναι ότι, κάποιες φορές τουλάχιστον, το b προφέρεται βήτα.


----------



## elfi (Dec 7, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό θα βοηθήσει. Προσεγγιστικό σύμφωνο αποκαλείται αυτό που τόσο συζητήσαμε και νομίζω ότι του αξίζει ένα "μπ"! Μα, "Κούβα λίβρε";


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 8, 2011)

Μα, ναι! 
Κούβα Λίβρε, έτσι το γράφω πάντα. 
και Πάβλο Πικάσο, μια συνήθεια είναι.
άλλωστε για κάποιο λόγο επέλεξαν το ελληνικό β (έστω με ένα μικρό τ από κάτω για να το διαφοροποιεί) για να συμβολίσουν τον συγκεκριμένο φθόγο, έτσι δεν είναι; 

Θα ξαναπώ ότι στην αρχή και εμένα με ξένισε, αλλά είπα στον εαυτό μου ότι το θέμα δεν είναι τι "φαίνεται σωστό" σε εμένα ή στον καθέναν, με τις προσωπικές μας προκαταλήψεις και τις διαφορετικές παραστάσεις, αλλά τι ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα.

Το ανέκδοτο της Αλεξάνδρας είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό: είναι ελληνίδα, δεν ξέρει ισπανικά, δεν είχε στο μυαλό της ούτε λεξικά ούτε φωνολογίες, και ακούγοντας την λέξη της ήρθε στο μυαλό το *β*, όχι το *μπ*. Γιατί? Γιατί ήταν πολύ ελαφρύ, σε αντίθεση με το ελληνικό μπ (το οποίο έχουμε και εκείνη την φοβερή τάση, όταν είναι μέσα στη λέξη και όχι στην αρχή, να το προφέρουμε mb και να το σκοτώνουμε τελείως).


Προσθέτω κι εγώ ένα δικό μου ανεκδοτάκι, για το θέμα της μεταγραφής του αρχικού *v* σε *μπ*, που ξενίζει ακόμη περισσότερο:

Ήμασταν στα Κανάρια πριν έξι χρόνια, με την δίχρονη τότε κόρη μας και μαζί με φίλους Κανάριους που είχαν συνομήλικα παιδιά. Εννοείται ότι δεν ήξεραν γρυ ελληνικά οι άνθρωποι. Στην παιδική χαρά εγώ τραγουδούσα "κούνια μπέλα, έπεσε η κοπέλα" και τα λοιπά. Η φίλη μαμά των άλλων παιδιών με παρακάλεσε να της πω το τραγουδάκι για να το γράψει και να το θυμάται. Της υπαγόρευσα λοιπόν, αργά αργά, "κούνια, μπέλα...". Με ρώτησε "πώς γράφεται αυτό;" και της είπα "όπως το ακούς". Ιδού λοιπόν τι έγραψε:

cuña vela

Επέλεξε το *v* και όχι το b για την μεταγραφή του ελληνικού *μπ* στην αρχή της λέξης. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να έχει επιλέξει και το b, ίσως όμως την παρέσυρε το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει στα ισπανικά η λέξη vela που σημαίνει κερί (και το ρήμα velar που σημαίνει επαγρυπνώ), ενώ δεν υπάρχει λέξη bela ή κάτι παρόμοιο.
Το γεγονός όμως είναι ότι το vela το "άκουγε" μπέλα, όχι βέλα - όσο κι αν μας ξενίζει εμάς εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2011)

...
(Canción de cuna de Bella Bella's Lullaby) River Flows In You - Yiruma :)





 
I am COMPLETELY aware that this is NOT the official lullaby && it's by YIRUMA. This one is NOT in the movie(s) and is not associated with Twilight, really. I just thought that it would go good with it and considering it was the rumored lullaby at that moment, I figured I'd make a video. BUT THE SONG IN THE VIDEO IS 'RIVER FLOWS IN YOU' BY YIRUMA. Robert does not play this. And I, personally, am not a Twilight fan - but this piece is still good. 
Smiley7912


Bella's Lullaby (Carter Burwell) - Stan Whitmire


----------



## elfi (Dec 8, 2011)

Επιμένω, πρώτον, γιατί από το λινκ που έδωσα παραπάνω φαίνεται ότι μιλάμε για αλλόφωνο του και μάλιστα βλέπουμε και πού ακριβώς προφέρεται. Είναι διχειλικό και όχι χειλικό όπως το [*β*]. Μιλάμε για ένα *μπ* που δεν ενώνεις εντελώς τα χείλη. Δείτε και *εδώ  *στην κατηγορία espirantes. Δεύτερον, γιατί έχω ζήσει 4 χρόνια στην Ισπανία και στην αρχή είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με όλους σας με την σχετική προφορά, κυρίως λόγω των απλοποιημένων κανόνων που είχα διδαχθεί και του δήθεν διαχωρισμού σε *μπ* και *β*. Και τρίτον, γιατί δεν μπορούμε να μεταγράφουμε κατά περίπτωση, όπως *μπεμπέ*. Το παράδειγμα με την κούνια μπέλα, δεν είναι το προσεγγιστικό διχειλικό *μπ*, αλλά το *μπ* στην αρχή της λέξης για το οποίο όλοι συμφωνούμε. Άλλωστε είναι λογικό διαισθητικά να έγραψε vela, γιατί υπάρχει ως λέξη στα ισπανικά και γράφεται έτσι. Τώρα που αναφέρθηκες στα Κανάρια, κατάλαβα και γιατί λες ότι το *h* στην αρχή της λέξης ενώ ακούγεται πολύ απαλά δεν το μεταγράφουμε. Στα Κανάρια ακούγεται, όπως και σε πολλές περιοχές της Ανδαλουσίας, αλλά σε όλες τις άλλες περιοχές είναι απλά σαν να μην υπάρχει. Μήπως και το *μπ* το λένε αλλιώς οι Κανάριοι; Είναι αστείο που ψάχνουμε μια στάνταρ μεταγραφή για μια γλώσσα που όλο εκπλήσσει με το πόσο μη-στανταρ είναι! Φιλικά, Ε.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κούβα Λίβρε, έτσι το γράφω πάντα.


Ρωτάει ο άσχετος από ισπανικά: Έτσι το λένε και στην Κούβα;


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2011)

Για να μην ψάχνω τώρα στο γιουτιούβ γιουτιούμπ, ακούμε στην Αβάνα τον μπάρμαν του Bodeguita del Medio εδώ (κι ας φτιάχνει μοχίτα, τα b και v ακούγονται), τους Yerba Buena εδώ και τους Κουβανούς ράπερ Los Aldeanos (El Aldeano & El B):

Viva Cuba Libre


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 13, 2011)

Πολλά πράγματα, ας τα πιάσουμε ένα-ένα!



elfi said:


> Επιμένω, πρώτον, γιατί από το λινκ που έδωσα παραπάνω φαίνεται ότι μιλάμε για αλλόφωνο του και μάλιστα βλέπουμε και πού ακριβώς προφέρεται. Είναι διχειλικό και όχι χειλικό όπως το [β]. Μιλάμε για ένα μπ που δεν ενώνεις εντελώς τα χείλη. Δείτε και* εδώ  *στην κατηγορία espirantes.


Μα ναι, έτσι είναι. Τι μας λέει όμως αυτό; Ότι δεν μπορούμε να το μεταγράψουμε με ακρίβεια, και πρέπει να το προσεγγίσουμε κάπως.

Μπορούμε βέβαια να αποφασίσουμε ότι θα το προσεγγίσουμε με το μπ, όπως λες εσύ, και είναι απόλυτα σεβαστό.

Αυτό σημαίνει όμως ότι θα ισοπεδώσουμε όλα τα V και B και θα τα μεταγράφουμε παντού με ΜΠ, χωρίς να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάλογα με το αν βρίσκεται σε αρχή λέξης ή μετά από n, m και το αν βρίσκεται μεταξύ φωνηέντων ή μετά από άλλο σύμφωνο. Εδώ τίθενται δύο ερωτήματα:

1. Αν δεν κάνουμε διάκριση, δεν θα κάνουμε τότε ούτε για το d και το g που έχουν ανάλογη διαφοροποίηση;
Τη λέξη dedo ας πούμε θα την μεταγράψουμε ντέντο και όχι ντέδο, τη λέξη mago μάγκο και όχι μάγο;

2. Αφού, όπως λες παρακάτω και συμφωνούμε σε αυτό, δεν υπάρχει διαχωρισμός μεταξύ b και v, τότε η μεταγραφή σε μπ ισχύει και για το v. Σύμφωνα με αυτό που λες λοιπόν, οι λέξεις Navidad, nave, cava, pavo, David, θα πρέπει να γίνουν Ναμπιντάντ, νάμπε, κάμπα, πάμπο, Νταμπίντ. Νομίζεις ότι αυτή η μεταγραφή προσεγγίζει την περοφορά τους πιο ικανοποιητικά από το Ναβιδάδ, νάβε, κάβα, πάβο, Νταβίδ;

Και μια που πιάσαμε τη χώρα του Κάστρο, τα La Habana, Cuba θα πρέπει να μεταγραφεί Λα Αμπάνα, Κούμπα; (ξέρω ότι έχουν καθιερωθεί αλλιώς, συζητάμε τώρα πώς μεταγράφονται, όχι πώς μεταφράζονται).



elfi said:


> *Δεύτερον, γιατί έχω ζήσει 4 χρόνια στην Ισπανία και στην αρχή είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με όλους σας με την σχετική προφορά, κυρίως λόγω των απλοποιημένων κανόνων που είχα διδαχθεί και του δήθεν διαχωρισμού σε μπ και β.*


Είχες διδαχθεί ότι υπάρχει διαχωρισμός; Εντύπωση μου κάνει. Εγώ είχα διδαχθεί από την αρχή ότι δεν υπάρχει διαχωρισμός, αλλά δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει και δεν πρόφερα σωστά, μέχρι που χρειάστηκε να μεταγράψω στα σοβαρά, και τότε προβληματίστηκα και θυμήθηκα τα μαθήματά μου.



elfi said:


> *Και τρίτον, γιατί δεν μπορούμε να μεταγράφουμε κατά περίπτωση, όπως μπεμπέ.*


Πράγματι δεν μπορούμε και γι' αυτό δεν πρέπει να μεταγράφουμε κατά περίπτωση. Να επιλέξουμε με κάποια κριτήρια τον έναν από τους δύο τρόπους μεταγραφής, να το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι όποια επιλογή και να κάνουμε θα έχουμε κάποιες λέξεις που θα μας ξενίζουν, και να είμαστε συνεπής στην επιλογή μας.

Μπεβέ λοιπόν. Πού θα μου πάει, θα το συνηθίσω* *



elfi said:


> *Το παράδειγμα με την κούνια μπέλα, δεν είναι το προσεγγιστικό διχειλικό μπ, αλλά το μπ στην αρχή της λέξης για το οποίο όλοι συμφωνούμε.*


Συμφωνούμε όλοι; Εγώ πάντως μέχρις στιγμής δεν έχω βρει ούτε έναν να συμφωνεί. Αν συμφωνείς εσύ, χαίρομαι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ!

Μου λες δηλαδή ότι μεταγράφεις το Virginia και Victoria σε Μπιρχίνια και Μπικτόρια και ούτω καθ' εξής;

Εγώ το έκανα στο _Τρεις όμορφες Κουβανές_, αλλά ήμουν πολύ τυχερή με την επιμελήτρια, δεν αμφισβήτησε οτιδήποτε είχε σχέση με προφορά και μεταγραφή, και με τους εκδότες γιατί δεν έθιξαν καθόλου το θέμα. Παρόλα αυτά έβαλα στο τέλος του βιβλίου βιβλιογραφία για να στηρίξω την επιλογή του τρόπου μεταγραφής, επειδή ήξερα ότι αρκετοί θα παραξενεύονταν.
Στον Καστανιώτη ας πούμε δεν θα το επιχειρούσα, θα μου το έκοβαν χωρίς καν να με ακούσουν. Πού να τολμήσω να πω ότι το Mario Vargas Llosa μεταγράφεται κατά τη γνώμη μου Μάριο Μπάργας Λιόσα. Άντε το σκέτο γ αντί για γκ που έχουν συνηθίσει και τους φαίνεται "καθιερωμένο" μπορεί να το κατάπιναν αν επέμενα (αμφιβάλω πολύ βέβαια), αλλά το Μπ αντί για Β στην αρχή δεν θα το ήθελαν με τίποτα.

Έχω συζητήσει με συναδέλφους που στη θεωρία παραδέχονται ότι V και B έχουν ίδια προφορά και ότι στην αρχή λέξης ακούγονται /b/, αλλά όταν έρχεται η ώρα να μεταγράψουν τους "φαίνεται κάπως" να μεταγράψουν το V με ΜΠ.

Επίσης έχω συζητήσει με την Αγγελική Αλεξοπούλου, που εκτός από πολύ καλή μεταφράστρια λογοτεχνίας είναι και καθηγήτρια στο τμήμα ισπανικής φιλολογίας στην Αθήνα, και επέμενε ότι το v και το b έχουν διαφοροποίηση. Της παρέθεσα τη βιβλιογραφία, της είπα και ότι είχα ακούσει κασέτες, και δεν είχε κάτι να απαντήσει πέρα από το ότι στη δική της εμπειρία δεν ήταν έτσι. Όμως εκείνη έχει ζήσει πολλά χρόνια στην Αργεντινή και ενδεχομένως να επηρεάζεται από αυτό - όπως καθένας μας επηρεάζεται από τις δικές του προσωπικές προσλαμβάνουσες, και γι' αυτό ακριβώς ισχυρίζομαι ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να μεταγράφουμε "όπως μας ακούγεται καλύτερα", γιατί το "καλύτερα" του καθενός είναι διαφορετικό, ιδίως σε μια γλώσσα που (όπως επισημαίνεις στο τέλος του ποστ σου) έχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφοροποίηση (και πώς να μην έχει όταν μιλέται σε τόσο πολλές χώρες).



elfi said:


> *Άλλωστε είναι λογικό διαισθητικά να έγραψε vela, γιατί υπάρχει ως λέξη στα ισπανικά και γράφεται έτσι.*


Βέβαια, το παρατήρησα κι εγώ άλλωστε αυτό. 
Όμως αν δεν ακουγόταν έτσι, δεν θα το μετέγραφε έτσι, κι ας υπήρχε η λέξη, έτσι δεν είναι;
Και τέλος πάντων δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε αυτό, αφού συμφωνούμε ούτως ή άλλως επί της ουσίας, δηλαδή ότι το v στην αρχή λέξης ακούγεται /b/ (όπως και μετά από n, m).



elfi said:


> *Τώρα που αναφέρθηκες στα Κανάρια, κατάλαβα και γιατί λες ότι το h στην αρχή της λέξης ενώ ακούγεται πολύ απαλά δεν το μεταγράφουμε. Στα Κανάρια ακούγεται, όπως και σε πολλές περιοχές της Ανδαλουσίας, αλλά σε όλες τις άλλες περιοχές είναι απλά σαν να μην υπάρχει.*


Αυτό ήταν λάθος μου, και καλό θα ήταν να διορθωθεί: ας μείνει μόνο η λέξη "άηχο" και ας φύγουν τα υπόλοιπα, άλλωστε το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να μπερδεύουν.

Θα έπρεπε να πω ότι ακούγεται ελαφρά όταν ακολουθεί ue, ua, ui (όπως στο huevo, huasa, huida), και τότε ακούγεται σαν ελαφρύ Γ και όχι σαν Χ (τουλάχιστον στα Κανάρια, αλλά και από όσους Ισπανούς έχει τύχει να ακούσω - σίγουρα λιγότερους από εσένα βέβαια). Δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή τι λέει η βιβλιογραφία, οπότε θα συμφωνήσω ότι γενικά είναι άηχο.
Όταν είναι απλό φωνήεν τότε σίγουρα δεν ακούγεται καθόλου (ούτε στα Κανάρια ούτε πουθενά απ' όσο ξέρω).



elfi said:


> *Μήπως και το μπ το λένε αλλιώς οι Κανάριοι;*


Όχι, δεν έχουν διαφορές σε αυτό, απ' όσο ξέρω.



elfi said:


> *Είναι αστείο που ψάχνουμε μια στάνταρ μεταγραφή για μια γλώσσα που όλο εκπλήσσει με το πόσο μη-στανταρ είναι!*


Αυτό σίγουρα!

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχουμε άλλη μεταγραφή για κάθε τοπική διάλεκτο. Το πρόβλημα είναι πρώτον πως είναι πάρα πολλές, και δεύτερον πως όταν έχεις μπροστά σου ένα κείμενο δεν μπορείς πάντα να ξέρεις σύμφωνα με ποια από όλες τις τοπικές προφορές πρέπει να το μεταγράψεις.

Συχνά δεν ξέρεις ούτε καν αν είναι από Ισπανία ή από Λατινική Αμερική, ώστε να διαφοροποιήσεις τουλάχιστον τα z και τα c καταλλήλως - την ελάχιστη απαραίτητη διάκριση δηλαδή.

Δεν θα έφτανα στο σημείο να προτείνω στα σοβαρά άλλη μεταγραφή για κάθε χώρα ή επαρχία, αλλά θα τολμούσα να προτείνω άλλη μεταγραφή τουλάχιστον για Αργεντινή και Ουρουγουάη, που έχουν σημαντικά διαφορετική προφορά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2011)

Επιτρέψτε μου για λίγο να σας βγάλω από τον ροζ κόσμο του γνώστη και να σας θυμίσω ότι τα ισπανικά ανήκουν στις γλώσσες που πέφτουν θύματα του Μήτσου (γλώσσες με λατινικό αλφάβητο, που το αναγνωρίζει, αλλά με προφορές που απομακρύνονται από τα κολλυβοαγγλικά ή τα κολλυβογαλλικά που ξέρει). Του Μήτσου που αρνείται να θυμάται όλες αυτές τις ιδιαιτερότητες της προφοράς, δυο φορές περισσότερο όταν έχει αντιληφθεί ότι δεν συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους ούτε οι ισπανόφωνοι. Εγώ πάντως, παρότι είχα στοιχειώδη γνώση αυτών των ιδιαιτεροτήτων, εξακολουθώ να εκπλήττομαι κάθε φορά που μια εγκυκλοπαίδεια ή κάποιος ισπανόφωνος μού επισημαίνει την ισπανική προφορά ενός ανθρωπωνυμίου ή τοπωνυμίου στο οποίο κουβαλάμε την επιλογή του ελληνόφωνου ή του αγγλόφωνου Μήτσου. Με έκπληξη είχα αντιληφθεί στον Πάπυρο ότι ο Πάντσο Βίλα είναι Βίγια ή ότι η Μάγια του Γκόγια, είτε ντυμένη είτε γυμνή, είναι Μάχα στα ισπανικά. Για να μην πω πόσο μου κατέστρεψε την ουτοπία των ομόηχων Κρουζ (περισσότερο και από το διαζύγιό τους) η επισήμανση ότι η Πενέλοπε είναι Κρουθ. Στο τέλος, θα θέλετε να λέμε και Μπαρθελόνα.

Θέλω να πω ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε δύο (και τρεις και τέσσερις, αλλά να μην το πολυμπερδέψω) προσεγγίσεις. Ένα έργο με πολλά άγνωστα ισπανικά ονόματα, όπου κάποιος καλός γνώστης της ισπανικής κάνει μια λογική προσέγγιση στους ακριβείς ισπανικούς ήχους, ή ένα δημοσιογραφικό κείμενο με πολλά γνωστά ισπανικά ονόματα, όπου μεταφέρει τα πολλά καθιερωμένα λάθη. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, εξαφανίζεται εντελώς ο Μήτσος; Δεν μετράνε κάποιες λογικές αντιστρεψιμότητας της εικόνας; Ξέρετε, που θέλει το *v* «β» και το *b* «μπ»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στο τέλος, θα θέλετε να λέμε και Μπαρθελόνα.


Και τον Ερνέστο, τον Valverde ντε, τον Βάσκο προπονηταρά μας, πώς πρέπει να τον αποθεώνουμε σωστά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τον Ερνέστο, τον Valverde ντε, τον Βάσκο προπονηταρά μας, πώς πρέπει να τον αποθεώνουμε σωστά;


Γεια σου ρε Ερνέστε προπονηταρά!!! :twit:

[Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, δεν ξέρω βάσκικα. Στα καστιλλιάνικα θα ήταν Μπαλβέρδε.]



nickel said:


> Δεν μετράνε κάποιες λογικές αντιστρεψιμότητας της εικόνας; Ξέρετε, που θέλει το *v* «β» και το *b* «μπ»;


Μιλάς εσύ για αντιστρεψιμότητα; Και τι απόγινε η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας; 

Νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (του v και του b που είναι ίδια στα ισπανικά) δεν είναι πρόβλημα του Μήτσου, αλλά των ειδημόνων και επαϊόντων που δεν θέλουν να το πάρουν απόφαση.

Γιατί ο Μήτσος, ό,τι τον ταϊσεις, αυτό θα φάει. Κάποτε σιγοψιθύριζε "Τσε Γουεβάρα" μαζί με το Λοΐζο, αλλά σήμερα τραγουδάει "Κομαντάντε Τσε Γκεβάρα". Κάποτε θαύμαζε τη "Γκουέρνικα", σήμερα όμως αναγνωρίζει την "Γκερνίκα". Ακόμη και τον "Αλμοδόβαρ" τον λέει σωστά ο Μήτσος, κι ας τον γράφανε στην αρχή ακόμη και στο Αθηνόραμα "Αλμοδοβάρ" (αναρωτιέμαι γιατί; από επιρροή του Αλομπάρ;)

Αν του γράψεις Φιντέλ Κάστρο του Μήτσου, Φιντέλ Κάστρο θα πει (για την ακρίβεια, θα πει Fi*n*del - τον ξέρεις δα τον Μήτσο). Αν του γράψεις Φιδέλ, Φιδέλ θα πει, και δεν θα το ψειρίσει.
Οπότε το θέμα είναι αν θέλουμε να μείνουμε στα ψευδο-καθιερωμένα, ή αν θέλουμε σιγά-σιγά και διακριτικά να τα φέρουμε στα ίσια τους. Γιατί δηλαδή, ο Γκεβάρα το άξιζε και ο Φιδέλ δεν το αξίζει;
(ή ο Μπάργας Λιόσα, για να γυρίσουμε στα βου και τα μπου).


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μιλάς εσύ για αντιστρεψιμότητα; Και τι απόγινε η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας;



Touché once.



AoratiMelani said:


> Γιατί ο Μήτσος, ό,τι τον ταϊσεις, αυτό θα φάει. Κάποτε σιγοψιθύριζε "Τσε Γουεβάρα" μαζί με το Λοΐζο, αλλά σήμερα τραγουδάει "Κομαντάντε Τσε Γκεβάρα". Κάποτε θαύμαζε τη "Γκουέρνικα", σήμερα όμως αναγνωρίζει την "Γκερνίκα". Ακόμη και τον "Αλμοδόβαρ" τον λέει σωστά ο Μήτσος, κι ας τον γράφανε στην αρχή ακόμη και στο Αθηνόραμα "Αλμοδοβάρ"



Touché twice.



AoratiMelani said:


> Αν του γράψεις Φιντέλ Κάστρο του Μήτσου, Φιντέλ Κάστρο θα πει (για την ακρίβεια, θα πει Fi*n*del - τον ξέρεις δα τον Μήτσο). Αν του γράψεις Φιδέλ, Φιδέλ θα πει, και δεν θα το ψειρίσει.



Touché και μη touché. Εξαρτάται από το πώς και πού και πότε, και το ξέρουμε επειδή παρακολουθήσαμε τη διαδρομή Γκουέρνικα > Γκερνίκα ή Γκουεβάρα > Γκεβάρα. Ο Μήτσος είναι διατεθειμένος να μάθει, αλλά να μάθει με τους δικούς του ρυθμούς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2011)

Σύμφωνοι για το τελευταίο, έχεις δίκιο.

Αν του το πω εγώ, η κυρία Άγνωστη Παγκοσμίως, σε ένα κάποιο μυθιστόρημα (όχι μπεστ σέλερ), και δεν το ξαναδεί πουθενά, ή που θα το ξεχάσει, ή που θα το καταγράψει στον εγκέφαλο ως "λάθος".

Αν όμως το δει στο Αθηνόραμα και στο LIFO επανειλημμένα, ή σε μυθιστορήματα του Κέδρου, του Καστανιώτη και της Ωκεανίδας, ή σε κάποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια ή άλλο "σοβαρό" έντυπο, τότε θα πει "μπα για κοίτα!" και σιγά-σιγά θα το συνηθίσει, και θα κοκορεύεται και ότι "το έμαθε σωστά".

Γι' αυτό και έφερα το παράδειγμα του Φιδέλ, που τον έχει βάλει η Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα ως εξής στο σχετικό λήμμα:
*Φιντέλ (ορθή προφορά Φιδέλ)*, και αντιγράφοντας την ιδέα τους, εφάρμοσα την ίδια πατέντα στη Βικιπαίδεια.

Σιγά και με το μαλακό, πρώτα τα πιο απλά μετά τα πιο δύσκολα, και όπως λες κι εσύ σημασία έχει πού, πώς, πότε.

Προς το παρόν όμως, πριν φτάσουμε στον Μήτσο, έχουμε να τα βρούμε μεταξύ μας οι υποτιθέμενοι γνώστες!
Για να δούμε τι θα μου απαντήσει η φίλη elfi, με ενδιαφέρει πολύ να ακούσω τη γνώμη της.



nickel said:


> θέλει το *v* «β» και το *b* «μπ»;


Ήθελα να πω κάτι ακόμη πάνω σε αυτό. 
Πρώτον, δεν νομίζω ότι ο Μήτσος σκοτίζεται για τη διάκριση v από b. Δεν ξέρει αν υπάρχει ή όχι, και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει.
Δεύτερον, ακόμη κι αν θέλει να τα διακρίνουμε, τι σημασία έχει; Ο Μήτσος μπορεί να θέλει να διακρίνει και το g από το j ή το k από το q, αλλά τι να κάνουμε δεν γίνεται (κι εδώ για κάποιο λόγο όλοι το δέχονται και το παραδέχονται ότι δεν γίνεται). Αλλά ο Μήτσος δεν κάνει μεταγραφή: ο Μήτσος διαβάζει αυτό που εμείς μεταγράψαμε, κατευθείαν με ελληνικό αλφάβητο. Βλέπει χενεράλ και χινετέρα, και δεν ξέρει ότι είναι *g*eneral και *j*inetera. Βλέπει κιλόμετρο και Κιχότε, και δεν ξέρει ότι είναι *k*ilometro και *Q*uijote - ούτε του χρειάζεται να το ξέρει.

Και την Πηνελοπίτσα, Κρουζ βλέπει, Κρουζ λέει: αν έβλεπε Κρουθ θα έλεγε Κρουθ και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.
(εδώ βέβαια έχουμε μια ιδιαιτερότητα, η εν λόγω κυρία κάνει καριέρα στις ΗΠΑ κι εκεί όντως την φωνάζουνε Κρουζ, ασχέτως αν η ίδια ίσως το λέει Κρουθ).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2011)

Πάει, τ' αποφάσισα: Ισπανικά θα μάθω μόνο στη νοηματική.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2011)

Να θυμίσω με δυο λόγια την ταυτότητα του Μήτσου. Είναι ο κύριος υπεύθυνος μεταγραφών στο σταθμό εισόδου των λέξεων, ο οποίος στεγάζεται συχνά σε εφημερίδες, εκδοτικούς οίκους και άλλους φορείς που έχουν αναλάβει τη μεταφορά του ξένου γίγνεσθαι στα καθ’ ημάς. Ξέρει κάτι κολλυβοαγγλικά και κάτι κολλυβογαλλικά, αυτά που κάναμε όλοι μας στο σχολείο. Όταν θυμάται, ρωτάει και κανέναν που ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω απ’ τον ίδιο. Βρίσκεται ακόμα στην προδιαδικτυακή εποχή: δεν έχει ακούσει για λεξικά με προφορές ενώ τα forvo και τα youtube είναι πολλή βαβούρα αν δεν είναι άγνωστες λέξεις. Όλα γι’ αυτόν είναι τελικώς λατινικά — τα δικά του λατινικά, όχι του Βιργίλιου. Κι αν πρέπει να του κάνεις ολόκληρη ανάλυση για να τους εξηγήσεις τη διαφορά της Πενέλοπε Κρουζ από τη Βέρα, μάλλον θα σε κοιτάξει με συγκατάβαση και θα κάνει το δικό του. Ανάλογα με τις διαθέσεις της στιγμής. Οι μεταγραφές που διαβάζουμε αντικατοπτρίζουν το σημείο (ή τα σημεία) όπου κατέληξαν οι δυναμικές πολλών Μήτσων.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 18, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τον Ερνέστο, τον Valverde ντε, τον Βάσκο προπονηταρά μας, πώς πρέπει να τον αποθεώνουμε σωστά;



Χμ... είναι βάσκικο όνομα το Valverde, όπως είναι ας πούμε το Μπουρουτσάγα, το Αγκίρρε ή το Μπενγκοετσέα; Προφανώς, όχι. Το λατινογενές του ετύμου είναι μάλλον ξεκάθαρο ("πράσινη κοιλάδα" φαντάζομαι για τη σημασία), όπως αποδεικνύεται κι από το ότι απαντά συχνά ως τοπωνύμιο και μάλιστα όχι μόνο στην Ισπανία, αλλά και σε Πορτογαλία και Ιταλία.

Όσο για τον προσφιλή στους ερυθρόλευκους Ερνέστο, γεννήθηκε στο Κάσερες της Εξτρεμαδούρας. Αν είναι Βάσκος είναι εξ υιοθεσίας (προφανώς μεγάλωσε στη Χώρα των Βάσκων, μάλλον κάπου στην Άλαβα, όπου πιθανώς για οικονομικούς λόγους θα είχαν μεταναστεύσει οι γονείς του). Οπότε, πρέπει να κρατήσουμε το καστιλλιάνικο Μπαλβέρδε, όπως σημείωσε και η Αόρατη Μελάνη, εκτός κι αν υπάρχουν ιδιαιτερότητες προφοράς στα εστρεμένιο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2011)

Μέχρι που διάβασα την τελευταία προταση περίμενα Ρογήρε ότι θα προτεινες να επικρατήσουν τα λατινικά, τα πορτογαλικά και τα ιταλικά, ώστε να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 19, 2011)

SBE said:


> Μέχρι που διάβασα την τελευταία προταση περίμενα Ρογήρε ότι θα προτεινες να επικρατήσουν τα λατινικά, τα πορτογαλικά και τα ιταλικά, ώστε να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία.



Δεν λέω, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μια τέτοια προσέγγιση, εδώ όμως υποτίθεται ότι επιχειρούμε να πετύχουμε τη μεταγραφή που θα είναι πιστότερη στην αυθεντική προφορά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 19, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Χμ... είναι βάσκικο όνομα το Valverde, όπως είναι ας πούμε το Μπουρουτσάγα, το Αγκίρρε ή το Μπενγκοετσέα; Προφανώς, όχι. ... Οπότε, πρέπει να κρατήσουμε το καστιλλιάνικο Μπαλβέρδε, όπως σημείωσε και η Αόρατη Μελάνη, εκτός κι αν υπάρχουν ιδιαιτερότητες προφοράς στα εστρεμένιο.


Αυτό είναι κι εμένα το σκεπτικό μου, και σε ευχαριστώ που το παρέθεσες τόσο αναλυτικά.

Μπορεί βέβαια να γίνει κανείς πολύ ψείρας και να αναζητήσει πώς προφέρουν το όνομά του στη χώρα των Βάσκων ή/και πώς το προφέρει ο ίδιος, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον είναι σκόπιμο κάτι τέτοιο (ή και εφικτό, ιδίως το δεύτερο).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2013)

Πώς μεταγράφεται ετούτο: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mixco;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

Όπως και τα μακαρόνια.

Μίξκο


----------



## MelidonisM (Apr 25, 2013)

In Medieval Spanish /ʃ/: was represented by the letter ⟨x⟩ (pronounced like the English digraph ⟨sh⟩

Mishko Mixco Мишко. Area: Guatemala

ελληνιστί: Μίσκο, δεν μας παίρνει και αλλιώς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 25, 2013)

Όπως τα είπαν παραπάνω. 

Ας αναφέρουμε πάντως ότι το παλιό ισπανικό x (που προφερόταν παχύ σ) δεν εξελίχθηκε παντού σε σ.
Δεν είμαι βέβαιη, αλλά νομίζω ότι σ είναι συνήθως πριν από σύμφωνο - κάτι που συμβαίνει και σήμερα, λόγου χάρη την Extremadura πολλοί την προφέρουν Εστρεμαδούρα. Ανάμεσα σε φωνήεντα είναι συνήθως χ. Λόγου χάρη, το México και το Quixote (το πρώτο έχει κρατήσει παλιά γραφή, το άλλο σήμερα γράφεται Quijote) προφέρονται Μέχικο και Κιχότε.


----------



## MelidonisM (Apr 25, 2013)

Οι Μεσοαμερικάνοι ήρθαν σε επαφή με τους μεσαιωνικούς Ισπανούς, πριν γίνουν οι νεότερες αλλαγές στην ισπανική φωνολογία.

X was pronounced [ʃ], as it is still currently in other languages of Iberia, Portuguese, Galician, Asturian, Catalan and Basque. Later, the sound evolved to a hard [x] sound. In modern Spanish, the hard [x] sound is spelled with a j, (e.g. reloj) or with a g before e and i, (e.g. gente, giro), though x is still retained for some names (e.g. México/Mejico, Oaxaca/Oajaca, Xerez/Jerez). Now, X represents the sound  (word-initially e.g. in greek words as xilófono (silófono) and xenofobia (senofobia), or the consonant cluster [ks] (e.g. oxígeno, examen). Even more rarely, the x can be pronounced [ʃ] as in Old Spanish in some proper nouns such as Raxel (a variant of Rachel), Uxmal, Huixquilucan (Mayan sites) Pronunciation of Mayan names: X is pronounced like English SH.


----------



## MelidonisM (Apr 25, 2013)

Τώρα στην πράξη εμείς, βλέπω, γράφουμε αγγλιστί χ = ξ, Ουξμάλ, Μίξκο, Γιαξτσιλάν

Υ.Γ.
ευτυχώς που δεν λέμε ξοκολάτα από xocolātl


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> Υ.Γ.ευτυχώς που δεν λέμε ξοκολάτα από xocolātl


Μου θύμισες κάτι γιαγιάδες που λέγανε τσικουλάτα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μου θύμισες κάτι γιαγιάδες που λέγανε τσικουλάτα.


Γιαγιάδες; Εγώ βλέπω κάτι xecolāt...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Γιαγιάδες; Εγώ βλέπω κάτι xecolāt...



To xe με ξε;:inno:
Ε, καλά. Κι αυτές σε καμιά εξηνταριά χρόνια γιαγιάδες θα είναι.:twit:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 25, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> Τώρα στην πράξη εμείς, βλέπω, γράφουμε αγγλιστί χ = ξ, Ουξμάλ, Μίξκο, Γιαξτσιλάν


Όταν λες "εμείς γράφουμε", εννοείς φαντάζομαι "μερικοί που χρειάστηκε να το μεταγράψουν για το τουριστικό γραφείο και δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να το ψάξουν γράφουν", ή κάτι παρόμοιο, έτσι; :twit:


----------



## MelidonisM (Apr 25, 2013)

ψάχνουμε διτυπίες 
Ξοκοάτλ: η τροφή των θεών
αλλού σοκοάτλ.

βρήκα και δεύτερο μεταγραμμένο με σίγμα Xultun, Σουλτούν

περισσότερα για ψάξιμο στο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Maya_sites#X


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

Για την caixa έχουμε πει;


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Για την caixa έχουμε πει;



Όχι για το τύμπανο, αλλά για τα σχετικά με την πορτογαλική και καταλανική _τράπεζα_, την *κάσα* από σπόντα στο cash room και για τη λαζογερμανική τράπεζα και τη χαρτοπαικτική μπάνκα (κ.ά.) εκεί.


----------

